

Is there any theme marketplace that doesn't suck? - anujkk

I hate how theme marketplaces treat their developers. Recently I submitted a template and it got rejected. May be it wasn&#x27;t up to the standards but it was really disheartening to see how they communicated the rejection. This is what I got in my inbox:<p>----<p>Hello,<p>Thank you for submitting your item. Unfortunately, this submission has been rejected.<p>Your item must be improved in one or more of the following areas:<p>- Visual quality and appeal<p>- Technical quality<p>- Originality<p>For more information about quality standards, please refer to the item style guide:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xyz.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;sellers&#x2F;style-guide<p>Regards,<p>XYZ Support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;XYZ.com&#x2F;support<p>-----<p>A standard boilerplate message with vague reasons. Which one of the three reasons? Lacks technical quality? How? Invalid HTML? JavaScript errors? If the developer wants to improve his theme and resubmit it how will he know what changes to make? Theme developers work hard to develop themes and they deserve at least a proper feedback about what are the exact reasons their submission got rejected. Is it that hard or time consuming?<p>I tried contacting support and asked if they can tell the specific reasons. Got no response. This is what they call &quot;support&quot;?<p>Today I gave them feedback through their website and also mailed it to founder. Let&#x27;s see if they care to respond this time.<p>I would like to ask HN if there is any theme marketplace that doesn&#x27;t suck? What an independent theme developer should do to avoid such marketplaces? What are the options?
======
anujkk
My email to founder :

I would like to suggest that you need to improve the quality of feedbacks you
provide to theme developers when their submissions get rejected. Theme
developers work hard to develop themes and they atleast deserve a proper
feedback about what are the exact reasons their submission got rejected. This
will help them make changes and improve the design if possible. I understand
that to maintain the quality of themes in your marketplace you need to reject
some themes but why not do it with a proper feedback? Is it that much time
consuming?

At them moment they just get a standard reply that their item must be improved
in one or more of the following areas:

\- Visual quality and appeal

\- Technical quality

\- Originality

This is a terrible form of communication and a terrible user experience for
theme developers who provide all the themes you sell at your marketplace. I
wish you take some time out and do something about it.

------
waqasaday
Dude try CreativeMarket.com, great folks with great platform.

------
vertis
In a lot of ways the reviewers at these sites are similar to call centre
workers. They're expected to maintain quotas.

When you're trying to get through a large backlog reviews, that doesn't leave
much room for tailoring responses to people.

I'm not justifying it. The process leaves a lot to be desired...I've seen
quite a few things rejected that I would be happy purchasing.

Regarding improving your own work, perhaps you could ask someone else to
review the theme before you submit it.

~~~
vertis
If you're going to do a few designs you could also just open a shopify store
or something similar.

------
grimor
C'mon I submitted my first project. And got acceptted after first time, soo
... Probably your template actually sucks or it's just another same template
like rest of them or you wasn't lucky at assigned reviewer for your template.

------
antonpug
What is this? Envato? I can't imagine that Envato would do this...

~~~
anujkk
Check the comments here : [http://notes.envato.com/authors/dealing-with-
rejection-part-...](http://notes.envato.com/authors/dealing-with-rejection-
part-2/)

